# Question About Milan



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello guys,

I will visit Milan about a week but I am wondering what to see for sure over there. 

Could you please tell me some nice places to visit?

I allready thougt about:

-Dom of Milan
-Piazza Delle Scala
-San Siro
-Piazza San Babila
-Arco Della Pace
-Palazzo Di Brera
-Piazza Delle Mercanti
-S. Maria delle Grazie
-Church of Sant Ambrogio
-Church of San Lorenzo
-Stazione Centrale
-Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II
-Sforza Castle

Could you also post a picture of the location if possible?

PS: Is this topic allowed in here or should it be moved? I have no idea.

Thanks,

*Edit: I will stay for 2 days and I will land in Bergamo so I will also have a look over there, And doveling you re right, A week is to long for the city only. Thanks for the comments so far!*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The San Siro.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

een week is veel te lang, 1 dag is meer als genoeg

between now and a few year*s*


----------



## roen (Jul 28, 2005)

i suggest you also:
stazione centrale obligatorily 
Pirrelli 
Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II
Universita
via monte Napoleone 
Piazza Cordusio
Brera quarter
and so on ...


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Leonardo da Vinci "Last Supper".


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

boeing777 said:


> Leonardo da Vinci "Last Supper".


Agree!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I also suggest you to look at the skybar of the Italian Forum, there is another 3d about turistic infos, and I suggest you, if you come for a week, to visit also Bergamo and Como Lake!


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Ralphkke,
How long you will stay in Milan? There are many things to visit in the city and around, you can spend 4 days or 2 weeks...
For the 4 days experience I will suggest:

1- The DUOMO with a visit to the top of the roof to see the statues and the view!
Beside the square there's the Ambrosiana Library with the famous Leonardo da Vinci's "Codice Atlantico".
2- Piazza Duomo, Galleria Vittorio Emanuele, Piazza della Scala and Corso Vittorio Emanuele. They are all around the Duomo it's a nice walk half an hour long (if you don't go for shopping )
3- LA SCALA theatre, if you can go inside and/or see an opera or a concert.
4- VIA DANTE from the Duomo square to the SFORZA castle, a pedestrian street.
5- The castle and the Park to have little stay... (15 min. by walk from Duomo square west or 2 stops of the metro line 1)
6- The UNIVERSITA' STATALE (state usiversity) is hosted in the ancient (XV sec) Hospital of Milan, a very nice palace (from Duomo square East 10 min by walk).
7- S. Maria presso S. Satiro in Torino street (from Duomo square south by walk). The little church have a "fake" apse paint by "Bramante" a fantastic "trompe l'oeil".
9- S. Maria delle Grazie in Magenta street (from Duomo square west on the tramway n. 16). Fantastic renaissance church with aside the "last supper" by Leonardo da Vinci.
10- S. Ambrogio churh, the most important example of architecture in the romanic period a MUST SEE (on the line 2 of the metro, stop S.Ambrogio).
11- Stazione Centrale (central station) A very strange example of architecture that someone defined Assyrian-Milanese. There are some works inside so it's a kaos...)
12- Pirelli Building in front of the station (line 2 of the metro stop "Centrale") the milanese "skyscraper" built by Ponti and Nervi two major italian modern architects.
13- BRERA a nice piece of city, the "Artists neightborough" where you can have an "aperitivo" anf going around meeting people.
14- BRERA GALLERY the best Museum! Inside you can see the "Cristo Morto" of Mantegna, the famous Kiss by Hayez and many other masterpieces
15- Corso Venezia (Venice street from S. Babila to Porta Venezia by walk) it's nice to go around on this way and see the city. On the left there's the famous "QUADRILATERO DELLA MODA" four streets full of shops with the biggest names of fashion and design, Armani and Dolce&Gabbana headquarters.
16- San Siro stadium, for those who like the football  (tramway 16)
17- The city center inside the ancient walls it's very nice many Palaces and hidden gardens to discover.
18- The archeological Museum in Magenta street.
------
I apologize for my bad english, but I'm too lazy to improove it


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

If you stay longer, around the city there are many other things to see.

Bergamo (the entire upper city is fantastic)
Monza (the city center, the Royal palace, the Park with the "autodromo" F1 circuit)
Como (the city and the villas around the lake)
Pavia (the city and the "certosa" monastry)
and many other things...


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Apteryx said:


> 16- San Siro stadium, for those who like the football  (tramway 16)


Shouldn't you call it Giuseppe Meazza if you really like football !!!!:bash:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Apteryx said:


> If you stay longer, around the city there are many other things to see.
> 
> Bergamo (the entire upper city is fantastic)
> Monza (the city center, the Royal palace, the Park with the "autodromo" F1 circuit)
> ...


Indeed, these destinations just outside Milan are really cool.

*Como Lake:*










*Monastry of Certosa:*









*
Monza - Royal Palace, inside the park of Monza there is also the Monza F1 Circuit*










*Bergamo - have a look at this 3d: * http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456308


The historic city center of Pavia and the famous "Piazzetta" of Como town are amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks, it's also helping me for I will go to Milano 31st of August for 2 days. My wife has a congress there and I will join her afterwards. 

Then we want to take one week of holidays but we don't know where. We will be travelling by train and look out for smaller Piedmont towns as Asti or Alba or the like. Someone has some tipps? Bologna, Firenze, Siena, Pisa, Venice, Verona, Lugano etc we know well, so we look out for something else and love wine, cuisine and culture. TIPPS?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I STRONGLY advise you to look at some "Agriturismo" (dunno if there is a similar word in english, I hope we understand what I mean, if not I will explain ) in the Langhe area in Piedmont. 

It's a place like Tuscany, now this kind of Cultural-Cuisine Mix holidays is booming in Piedmont. And for a week stay, looking for relax, typical food and wine, it's the best!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks a lot, I will look after it!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

It's also cheaper than Tuscany!


----------

